
Why Is It So Hard to Detect Keyup Event on Linux? - aw3c2
http://blog.robertelder.org/detect-keyup-event-linux-terminal/
======
ncmncm
It would evidently be useful to have a keyboard-event daemon for Linux,
independent of X or Wayland.

It would run with root privilege, and enforce access rights, allowing user-
level code access to events they deserve to see.

